# Flight Pescara to London 3rd April



## clami74 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all,

I am a mum with 2 young children (32 month and 4 month old) travelling on board of the flight FR 983 from Pescara to Stansted on Friday 3rd April. I was wondering if there is anyone travelling on the same flight who could kindly give me a hand during the checking in, boarding and landing procedures, please.

Thank you


----------

